# Rabbit, loss of balance! Urgent Help!!!



## RoseFell Farms (Dec 18, 2010)

It started yesterday, she was snorting and green nasty stuff was all over her face. We washed it off and separated her, she was eating and drinking fine with no other signs of anything. This morning she can't even walk straight and she won't eat or drink. 
The others aren't showing signs of anything.

Please help quick, she's looking really bad. 



Her poos are normal.

Edit, I put this in the wrong area, do I erase and put this in the diseases section or can it be moved?


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm.... maybe E.cuniculi?   Treat with ivermection and or panacur.  If it is this booger, it will stop or improve it.  If not, it's not gonna hurt the rabbit.

Clean everything in contact with the rabbit's urine daily with 10% bleach solution.

Keep it hydrated, force fluids orally.  If she is not eating, bring her inside or she will die quickly from hypothermia.  (take her temp right away - normal is 103-104.

And if you use a vet for failing rabbits rather than culling, call your vet right away.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Dec 18, 2010)

We have invermection and a dosage and she is inside and warm. I got her to drink a little bit but she is looking worse, I don't think she's gonna pull through.   Could it be anything else? I'm afraid to do anything, she's just too weak. I noticed that she's skinnier than the others but she eats just as much, worms? Something else affecting her nutrition intake?


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

She should be getting (at least) 30ml pedialyte orally every 4 hours to rehydrate.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Dec 18, 2010)

She died,  

Thank you for helping.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you butchered a rabbit before?  (Did you know what healthy rabbit insides look like?)  If you've got guts, do a post-mortem to try to figure out what went wrong.

I lost a dear favorite rabbit here.  I knew what was wrong - we were at the vet for it (because she's a favorite and because I don't pay for vet care).  But I did a post-mortem anyway to really see what had happened and learn how the disease progressed so much more quickly with her than what would be expected.


----------



## cutechick2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost her.  Sounds to me like ear infection and pneumonia. The congestion/snot from pneumonia can cause an ear infection, that and fever were probably the cause of her loss of balance.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Dec 24, 2010)

I buried her, I wasn't thinking, I should have done one! 
The other bunnies (2) are doing well, no signs of anything. I cleaned everything in their hutch and have been watching them for signs. They are outside but they have an air tight, hay filled, cozy house inside their hutch. We do bring them in if it goes below freezing for any length of time too.

She was the one in my avatar, a two year old New Zealand girl named Buffy.


----------



## CrimsonRose (Dec 28, 2010)

Hugs I'm sorry for your loss! Sounds like a cold and ear infection to me... but without seeing the bun there is no way to tell... Bunnies don't do well with any sort of respiratory infection, and fluids back in the ears can cause dizzyness. Just keep a close eye on the other buns and keep things VERY clean for the next few weeks... 

As for bringing the rabbits indoors when it's cold... I wouldn't advise doing this... rabbits honestly do much better in the cold than in the heat... they thrive in it! And switching them from 30 degree weather to 70 degree then back to 30 when you put them back out side can effect their immune systems and make them sick... Also it effects how their winter coats grow... if they are kept warm they will shed their fur then when put back outside will get cold because they don't have their winter coat in... If they are outside then they are used to the cold... All they need is a place to get out of the wind... 

My rabbits just had 3 litters of babies on a night that got down to 0 degrees! We wrapped tarps around all the hutches to keep them out of the wind and we didn't loose a single kit to the cold! 

you can see how they do in the cold by watching them... when it's cold they bounce around come to the cage door all energetic... when it's hot out they typically have no energy and will lay around panting trying to get cool...


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you Crimsonrose!

They were inside bunnies for the first year of their lives, so I was kind of unsure how they would do in the cold. They seem to be just fine, thanks again everybody.


----------

